# هيا ديه غرف النوم ولا بلاش



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

ارجو ابدأ الرأى


----------



## zoromba (17 يونيو 2007)

يارب وفقنى الى ما تحبة وترضاه


----------



## Eng. Mithaq (18 يونيو 2007)

جميللللللللللللللل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## vrayman (19 يونيو 2007)

جاااااااااااامده اوى 
ما شاء الله يا محمد


----------



## سحر+مهندسة (19 يونيو 2007)

جميل جدا ولكن في التصميم الثاني اللقطة مش مضبوطة (وضع الكاميرا)


----------



## sirin (21 يونيو 2007)

الأولى رائعة جدا ...... اللون الخمري مع البساطة .... فعلا حلو
الثانية عادية..... جدا 

مشكور كتير


----------



## mansy1985 (21 يونيو 2007)

الاولانيه ممتازه و التانيه مش فظيعه بس ييجي منها

لو انت عامل موديلينج السراير و الكنب الخ الخ تبقي استاذ و رئيس قسم

الا صحيح في شباك في الدنيا ما بيبقاش ليه جلسه؟!

بس بسم الله ما شاء الله الشغل جميل و زي الفل


----------



## Jenen (21 يونيو 2007)

حلووووووووووووووووووووو 
ربنا يوفق...........


----------



## zoromba (21 يونيو 2007)

تمام الحمد لله بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## كريم العاني (21 يونيو 2007)

جميلة جدا تسلم على الصور


----------



## zoromba (21 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

الاخ mansy1985 
ارحب بيك عضوا جديدا بيننا 

شرفت المنتدي


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

علي فكرة يا باشمهندسين الاتنين اجمل من بعض 

انا الكترونيات يعني بعيد شوية عن التخصص دا 
لكنه ممتاز بجد 

وراي ان التانية اجمل واكثر هدوء 

وربنا يكرمك يا اخي zoromba
وان شاء الله ديما للأمام والتوفيق لك ياااااااااااااارب 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## mansy1985 (22 يونيو 2007)

النجم الساطع 2007 قال:


> الاخ mansy1985
> ارحب بيك عضوا جديدا بيننا
> 
> شرفت المنتدي



ربنا يخليك يا باشا ده بس من زوقك


----------



## zoromba (22 يونيو 2007)

ربنا يكرمك يا باشا ونشوفك انت على تقدم على طول


----------



## zoromba (22 يونيو 2007)

ان شاء الله


----------



## واحد يفكر (23 يونيو 2007)

الاولى جميلة

بس تبي الصراحة انا قبل شوي بغيت اطيح من عالكرسي من كثر الضحك

تدري ليه؟

شايف الدولاب اللي في الركن اللي فوق في الصورة الاولى
القطعة اللي فوق هي نفسها اللي تحت بس مقلوبة ومصغرة 

ما شاء الله عليك دايم تجيب افكار جميلة

الله يوفقك


----------



## zoromba (24 يونيو 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## miss decor (24 يونيو 2007)

حلوووووووه مثلك


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (24 يونيو 2007)

شي حلو كتير ومشكور على الصوري يلي احل من بعض


----------



## zoromba (24 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## ابو يوسف888 (26 يونيو 2007)

الله كريم الله يرزقنا


----------



## mz066 (26 يونيو 2007)

جامد يازرمبة


----------



## zoromba (26 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## ayab (28 يونيو 2007)

جميلة .......... جدا ,  وفقك الله


----------



## zoromba (29 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## نزف الجرح (29 يونيو 2007)

مشكور على التصميم


----------



## zoromba (30 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (30 يونيو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (30 يونيو 2007)

جميلة 
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد العشري (30 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر يا جميل على الصور الجميله


----------



## فكرى ندا (1 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
ربنا يكرمك يارب
على فكرة التصميم بتاعك جميل جدا
وإن شاء الله يكو ن فيه أفضل


----------



## zoromba (1 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (5 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (10 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## معمارية جديدة (10 يوليو 2007)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو هذا ما يقال عنه ابداع
اخي ممكن تساعدني لاني لم اتعلم الماكس ابدا وانا الان في العطلة واريد التعلم
هل هناك برامج اودروس استطيع اخذها من الانترنت لاني اشتريت كتاب لتعليم ولكنة لايعلم عن المعماري وتجسيم البنايات انما عن عمل اشياء مثل كتاب وقطرة ماء و.........الخ
ارجو ان تساعدني باعتبارك برو فيشنال في الماكس
ممكن ان تدلني على الدرب....؟؟؟؟
شكرا مقدما وابدعت حتى انني صعقت هل هذا حقيقة ام رسم بالماكس ماشاء الله


----------



## غادة منير (10 يوليو 2007)

الصور تحفه انت اشغال على 3دي ماكس اصدار كام ولو تعرف مواقع لتعليم ال3دى ماكس ممكن تقلي عليها


----------



## zoromba (12 يوليو 2007)

انا استخدم برنامج ثرى دى استوديوا ماكس 9 

اللى بيحتاج اى شىء يكلمنى على الميل zoromba @ hot mail .com


----------



## zoromba (15 يوليو 2007)

دانا طلعت جامد اوى فى الديزين


----------



## miss decor (17 يوليو 2007)

حلوه مره والاولى عجبتني مرررررررره


----------



## ahm_comp (17 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله رب العالمين .. اللهم إنى أسألك من قشلك


----------



## ahm_comp (17 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله رب العالمين .. اللهم إنى أسألك من فضلك


----------



## zoromba (17 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (21 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## الشيخ الاملس (22 يوليو 2007)

goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood
goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood
goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood
goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood
goooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## أسماء نمر (25 يوليو 2007)

الأولى روعة روعة ومن الآخر الله يسلم إيدين الي صممها
ومنها لأحسن


----------



## zoromba (26 يوليو 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال

وربنا يخليكى


----------



## rafter (28 يوليو 2007)

really wonderful


----------



## zoromba (30 يوليو 2007)

وشكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## ظلام البحر (1 أغسطس 2007)

شيء طيب الف شكر لك:5: جات متاخره


----------



## لمسات (1 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك متلهم


----------



## zoromba (1 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## حازم العطيفى (1 أغسطس 2007)

استخدام رائع للفى راى


----------



## zoromba (1 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## الدكتور العنزي (2 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أنا مش فاهم كيف تضع خمسة مقاعد جلوس في غرفة النوم!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoromba (3 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## رسول الفهد (6 أغسطس 2007)

جميله جدا مشكور بس الثانيه احله


----------



## الليبي2008 (6 أغسطس 2007)

هايل وربنا يوفقك للافضل


----------



## المعماري جاسم (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من غير زعل 
الغرفة الأولى فيها جمال وبساطة وان كنت افضل ان تبتعد عن الشخبطة في قماش خلفية السرير وان تأخذ لونأً يختلف عن مفرش السرير والمخدات بدرجتين اغمق او افتح ( لون هادي)، وان تاخذ طاولة الشاي شكلاً دائرياً بلون مختلف عن الكنب وليتك ابتعدت عن الزوايا والأركان الحادة في الأثاث نظراً لخطورتها في غرفة النوم فالتصميم يتبع الوظيفة واعجبتني جداً فكرة مظهر الحائط0اما عن الثانية فهي عادية جداً قد اجدت في وضعها على مبدأ ( الضد يظهر حسنه الضد) عموماً بدايات جيدة ولا تزعل من اخ وزميل لك له في المهنة 24 عاماً والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته0

ا


----------



## hasanat75 (7 أغسطس 2007)

مششششششششششششككككككككككككككككووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## engramy (8 أغسطس 2007)

صور في غايه الروعه


----------



## zoromba (8 أغسطس 2007)

تمام جدا شكرا على اهتمامكوا


----------



## zoromba (11 أغسطس 2007)

ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله


----------



## الرسام888 (11 أغسطس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه على روعة الصور


----------



## زئير المجد (12 أغسطس 2007)

روووووووووووووعة ماشاء الله


----------



## zoromba (13 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووورين


----------



## zoromba (13 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## لندا محمد (15 أغسطس 2007)

روعة المودلينج جمييييييييييل وفعلا لو انت اللى عامل كل شئ فى المودلينج تبقى استاذ ورئيس قسم ..
عجبانى اوووى البطانية حسيت انها حقيقية اوووى يسلمووو يابشمهندس..


----------



## بحر_25 (15 أغسطس 2007)

الصراحة الاولى بالذات تفتح النفس


----------



## vrayman (16 أغسطس 2007)

coooooooooooooooool


----------



## zoromba (22 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على ردودكم


----------



## zoromba (24 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## mimo_dxb (24 أغسطس 2007)

the red one is wonderful!!


----------



## معمارى تحت الانشاء (24 أغسطس 2007)

جامده اوى :12:


----------



## م/ ميدو (26 أغسطس 2007)

الفرش جدا كلاسيكى ومافيه اى تميز ومشكور على مجهودك


----------



## zoromba (26 أغسطس 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## خالد ابراهيم احمد (26 أغسطس 2007)

روعة ، ابداع ، تميز 
ماشاء الله :77: :77:


----------



## نور الدين القاضى (26 أغسطس 2007)

_*نايس غرف بجد يا برنس

اتارى الواحد مش بينام فى غرف نوم باه لما يسوف كده بجد[/b[/i*__*]]*_


----------



## حسنيه (26 أغسطس 2007)

انا كرهت اوضة نومى بجد ايه الحلاوه دى بس المشكله لو اوضنا كده مش هنسيب السرير 
ياريت لو عندك صور تانيه هاتها خلينا نتعقد احنا مورناش الا العقد من العماره دى


----------



## zoromba (27 أغسطس 2007)

على فكرة الحمد لله ده كلوا من تصميمى وليست صور


----------



## الوفية دائما (27 أغسطس 2007)

ما شاء الله ....


----------



## zoromba (28 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (29 أغسطس 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (29 أغسطس 2007)

بيني وبينك ؟؟؟.....بلاش احسن


----------



## zoromba (29 أغسطس 2007)

لا والله انا بس عرف انت مين يا امور ( لوكوربوزية قالى ) 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (30 أغسطس 2007)

هههههههههههه مسكين !!!


----------



## zoromba (3 سبتمبر 2007)

انت والله اللى مسكين وتعبان عقليا اساسا


----------



## zoromba (3 سبتمبر 2007)

(لوكوربوزيو _________كمرمبة يعنى )






















ده الاسم الجديد اللى انا سميتهولوا ( لوكوربوزية _ كرمبة )
تحرير/حذف الرسالة


----------



## zoromba (4 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (7 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## سامح عمارة (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الله واكبر عليك يا ريس ايه الحلوة دية 
ورمضان كريم


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (8 سبتمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله انت بجد بدون مجاملة ملك في الإخراج الداخلي للمناظير ربنا يوفقك وتسلم ايديك


----------



## zoromba (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (12 سبتمبر 2007)

.الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (20 سبتمبر 2007)

رربنا يباركلك والف شكر على مشاركتك


----------



## zoromba (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (5 أكتوبر 2007)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoromba (17 أكتوبر 2007)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## hady abdulla (18 أكتوبر 2007)

الجمال في التعليقات هي بساتطتها و تلقائيتها باللغة المصرية العامة
أما الجمال في التصميم هوالبساطة بمعني السهل الممتنع 
وشكرا علي التصميم يا عسل:7:


----------



## sasy0o0o (18 أكتوبر 2007)

عجبانى الاولى او سر حلاوتها البساطة مع لمسة عشوائية بسيطة
ربنا يوفقك ويزيك علم وموهبة وسطوع 





تعليق صغير للاخ لوكوربوزيية
لية دايما حضرتك جملة اعتراضية وبس فى المواضيع مشاركات دائما نقد لمجرد النقد بدون ذكر لتفاصيل النقد حتى جملة اعتراضية فى النص وخلاص
يافندم احنا هنا اخوات يعنى لو هتنتقد انقد بذوق وبتوضيح لوجهة نظرك
مش كلة وحش وحش وحش وخلاص
طب ورينا الحلو بتاعك على الاقل ياسيدى 
بلاش مبدا خلاف تعرف دة لانة بقى مبدا غلط لان مفيش حد بقى زى التانى اصلا دلوقت وكمان احنا على النت مش كلية وانت دكتور واحنا طلبة تؤمر تتامر وخلاص احنا هنا اخوات واصحاب وبس بينا المودة قبل اى شىء ولا انت هتاثر بنقدك ولا حاجة يبقى لية بقى منبقاش قوامة لبعض ونحاول نبقى مراية بعض بس بذوق 
ربنا يعينك على نفسك


----------



## zoromba (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكى الله كل خير ساسى


----------



## zoromba (19 أكتوبر 2007)

انا بدى اعرف عليكى


----------



## قطرة مطر (19 أكتوبر 2007)

حلوووووووووين كثير 
يعطيك العافيه


----------



## خيال و علم (19 أكتوبر 2007)

الأولى لها فكرة 
اما الثانية عايدية مررررررررررررررة


----------



## zoromba (20 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (26 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (30 أكتوبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## دكتورة معمارية (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*جميييييييييييييييييل جدا*

تحفة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شيرين احمد محمود (5 نوفمبر 2007)

جميلة جدا 
شكرا لجهودك:56:


----------



## thamer_912 (9 نوفمبر 2007)

zoromba قال:


> يارب وفقنى الى ما تحبة وترضاه



ماودك تصلي ركعتين ؟؟؟؟؟؟:81: :81:


----------



## sasy0o0o (9 نوفمبر 2007)

thamer_912 قال:


> ماودك تصلي ركعتين ؟؟؟؟؟؟:81: :81:



تصدق بقى انا اللى هقوم اعمل كدةه
جزاك اله خيرا


----------



## zoromba (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على التعليقات


----------



## وليد الثرواني (14 نوفمبر 2007)

جمالها في بساطتها وأتمنى لك كل التوفيق.


----------



## zoromba (16 نوفمبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## zoromba (21 نوفمبر 2007)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## archdima (21 نوفمبر 2007)

كتتير حلو، وجميل جدا، ربنا يوفقك


----------



## crismis2000 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

حلوين الصور كتيير والى الامام


----------



## babaldaheb (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين.........


----------



## م عامر (21 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية ويوفقك
تصميم جميل مع بعض الملاحظات
- الصورة الأولى
- الجدران مع هذه النقط السوداء يفضل أن تكون منسجمة مع الألوان العامة
- الواجهة الكبيرة نوعية البرادي غير واضحة وإذا كانت كما هو واضح من الصورة أنا شخصياً 
أفضل القماشية العادية بوجهين مثلاً وبألوان تتناسق مع الفرش وليس الشرائح
- استارة الخلفية ألوانها بعيدة قليلاً عن ألون الفرش
- الصورة الثانية
- النافذة بحاجة إلى ستارة ( غرفة نوم بدون ستائر)
- الخزانة بالرفوف المفتوحة غير عملية
- السجادة بعيدة جداً عن طيف الألوان المستخدم
مع الشكر


----------



## zoromba (22 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير م عامر


----------



## أروى (24 نوفمبر 2007)

الصورة الاولى جميلة جدا
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جميلة جدا تسلم على الصور


----------



## zoromba (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## asd06 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## asd06 (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مشالله لا قوة الا بالله ...........

ربنا يوفقك ياباش مهندس


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (11 ديسمبر 2007)

الثانية أفضل من الأولى00


----------



## h2foo3 (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جميله جدا مشكورررررررررر


----------



## zoromba (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حماده الهنداوي (16 ديسمبر 2007)

الصورة الثانية أحلي وأجمل وتعطي احساس بالراحة وهدوء الأعصاب.
وشكرا ياشباب


----------



## معماري شاطر (16 ديسمبر 2007)

جميل جدا
بالتوفيق
م.محمد هندم


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (17 ديسمبر 2007)

ممتاز وجامد جدأً
الله يوقثك وتستمر بابداعك


----------



## بريهان (18 ديسمبر 2007)

جميل وربنا يوفقك


----------



## zoromba (21 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (24 ديسمبر 2007)

يارب اعرف الرد


----------



## عزيزالامير (24 ديسمبر 2007)

ذوق جميل وهايل
شكرا ...........................:56:


----------



## مرادعبدالله (24 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مرادعبدالله (24 ديسمبر 2007)

فعلا ذوق عالي


----------



## eslam (24 ديسمبر 2007)

??????????


----------



## zoromba (25 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (1 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (3 يناير 2008)

000000000000


----------



## zoromba (7 يناير 2008)

00000000000


----------



## المهندسة رهام (9 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اداء ممتاز وغرف جميله


----------



## zoromba (9 يناير 2008)

thanx very much


----------



## البرق الصامت (9 يناير 2008)

جميل جدا جدا جدا


----------



## zoromba (11 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## experience_home (11 يناير 2008)

بسم الله ماشاء الله ...لا والله تمام خالص


----------



## experience_home (11 يناير 2008)

ربنا يكرمنا واياكم ان شاء الله عقبال الصالون


----------



## zoromba (18 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هالردود الجملية


----------



## محمدابوحية (18 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور يا اخي


----------



## محمد الشرقاوي (18 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zoromba (20 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## zoromba (28 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## رغدة تمراز (28 يناير 2008)

tres joli adorabl


----------



## alaanabil (29 يناير 2008)

شغال ما شاء الله عليك
بس التانيه كانت عاوزه شغل اكتر
ربنا يوفقك دايما


----------



## رغدة تمراز (3 فبراير 2008)

حلوة كتتتيييييرررر شكرررررررررررررراااااا


----------



## رغدة تمراز (3 فبراير 2008)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## zoromba (4 فبراير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## الجناحي (9 فبراير 2008)

very nice bed room i liked alooooooooooooot


----------



## zoromba (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (12 فبراير 2008)

هههههههههههههه


----------



## الشيخ الاملس (13 فبراير 2008)

شكراً ونوم العوافي للجميع


----------



## محب الشرقية (13 فبراير 2008)

غرف روعة مشكور


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسام بركي (18 فبراير 2008)

غرف نوم عادية


----------



## zoromba (26 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (6 مارس 2008)

ممممممممممممممممم


----------



## منصور سعيد (6 مارس 2008)

روعه بالاناقة والجمال والالوان 

عزيزي لك الشكر

Ameer AL7nan


----------



## م حسناء (6 مارس 2008)

ممتاز جدا مشكور


----------



## zoromba (6 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (19 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## zoromba (31 مارس 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## ابومحمد صالح (31 مارس 2008)

الغرف رووووووعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة في الجمال حيى تشكيلة الحوائط مع الارضية مع السرير فية تناسق بين الجميع ولكي خالص شكري 


بس محتاجين الغرف دي عريسين جدد بدون اولاد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أميرة الهندسة (2 أبريل 2008)

غرفة النوم الأولى رائعة من ناحية التصميم ولكن أعتقد أنها تحتاج إلى تقليل نسبة اللون الأحمر في الفراغ
وإضافة أحد الألوان الباردة لتحقيق التوازن في الألوان


----------



## zoromba (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الاهتمام والرد


----------



## zoromba (7 مايو 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## عبد الحسن محمد (9 مايو 2008)

رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع جد


----------



## عبد الحسن محمد (9 مايو 2008)

رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع جدا


----------



## first-arch (9 مايو 2008)

الأولى رائعة جدا ...... اللون الخمري مع البساطة .... فعلا حلو
الثانية عادية..... جدا 

مشكور كتير


----------



## zoromba (30 يوليو 2008)

انا الحمد لله بقيت مهندس رسمى
واتخرجت الحمد لله


----------



## احمد رسلان (30 يوليو 2008)

رائع جداااا


----------



## المصمم الراقي (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جميلة جدا


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (4 أغسطس 2008)

بصراحة الغرف مرتبين 
بس كأفكار في الديكور ما فيهن شي جديد
في غرف احلى
على كل شكرا لمشاركتك
و نشالله نحو الاحسن على طول


----------



## samioy (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جميلة جدا


----------



## ahm_comp (10 أغسطس 2008)

*يارب*

اللهم ارزقنا من فضلك


----------



## م. هشام عباس (10 أغسطس 2008)

ما شاء الله حاجة جميلة جدا


----------



## زهرة السوسن (11 أغسطس 2008)

جميل جدااا

شكرا ع الصور,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## بلال مجدي أحمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم جمليه جداااااااااااااااااااااا ولكن ما اظن انه اللون الاحمر يحبذ في غرف النوم لانه لون يحي بالنشاط


----------



## zoromba (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خيرعلى على هالتعليقات


----------



## هانى محمود عبده (17 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم زوقك على الصور الجميلة


----------



## بنار اسيا (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله كل واحدة احلى من الاخرى


----------



## بنار اسيا (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*ما شاء الله*

كل واحدة احلى من الاخرى 
وانا غرفة نومي هذه هههههههههههه امزح


----------



## ناادين (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شي حلو ...بس لسى منطمح للأفضل وللأحلى
موفق.


----------



## zoromba (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الله اكبر
ما شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير وعافية


----------



## مازن (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشاء الله روعة بجد


----------



## مودرن كير (18 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم يدددددددك


----------



## عاشقة الاحساس (19 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلموا على الصور


----------



## Noor 82 (19 أكتوبر 2008)

كتيررررررررررر حلوين


----------



## مناف الهداف (19 أكتوبر 2008)

أحسنت يا أخي و أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## amany hassan (19 أكتوبر 2008)

في الصوره الاولي الشباك ليس له جلسه ازااااااااااااااااي؟
ومع ذلك فهي جميله اوووووووي


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (19 أكتوبر 2008)

خطييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرة


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ممتازين الاثنين


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*يارب وفقنى الى ما تحبة وترضاه*​


----------



## zoromba (14 نوفمبر 2008)

http://eng-m-zoro.blogspot.com/


----------



## سـليمان (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## mehdi_b10 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميلة جدا تسلم على الصور*


----------

